# New food (I think)



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh geez....Canidae why are they doing that? I wonder how much sales they'll end up losing because of all the angry customers.


Do you have the ingredients of the new food somewhere? I couldn't find anything either. Maybe it is just new or only available to such a small area, that it isn't well known yet.


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

No, i tried to peel the label off so I could scan it, but I couldn't get it off. It's a 40lb bag so lugging it to my office was not an option,  The first 3 are duck, turkey, and chicken if I remember right. No corn, wheat, or soy. The only info I could find online was that it is made in Huntley, IL. And the owners name is Jim Kearns, and there is a Kearns Feed store in Huntley.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I just heard about that yesterday. We went to a dog food store specializing in healthy foods and the owner told us that a lot of his customers brought theirs back so he looked into it. He said Canidae switched plants. We just bought a bag of Fromm Surf and Turf and are trying it out. They gave me a bag of samples which Max found while we were out. He ate all of it!


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

CurlyDog said:


> I just heard about that yesterday. We went to a dog food store specializing in healthy foods and the owner told us that a lot of his customers brought theirs back so he looked into it. He said Canidae switched plants. We just bought a bag of Fromm Surf and Turf and are trying it out. They gave me a bag of samples which Max found while we were out. He ate all of it!


Well at least you know he likes it!


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah, I was planning to ease him into it and thoroughly expected some yucky poos in the yard but he's fine! I like Orijen and Evo but since they are so high in protein I'm going to blend it with Fromms until he's older.


----------



## Angie (Aug 31, 2008)

I heard the same about the Canidae from other boards. (Lots of stool problems with the new formula)


----------

